# trails near Girona, Spain



## martinPL (Sep 6, 2017)

any info on variety and class of MTB trails in the area would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## rob_bcn (Aug 18, 2015)

martinPL said:


> any info on variety and class of MTB trails in the area would be appreciated. Cheers


What type of trails do you like?
if do you like enduro mtb, one of the best places is in Riudarenes and Santa Coloma de Farners (25 km from Girona).

You can search the trails in wikiloc,
f.e. the last enduro race:
Enduro BTT La Selva 2017 by Ghost Sea Otter Europe
https://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=17809855

In Girona:
GHOST BTT Marathon - Sea Otter Europe Costa Brava-Girona Bike Show

https://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=16954973

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinPL (Sep 6, 2017)

Awesome. Thx.
Enduro is my pref but I also do XC and DH. Cheers.


----------



## northvanguy (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone know of any shuttle ridin in this area? Just about to cross border from France with a campervan and have 15 days of which i can ride....

Any other suggestions welcomed!


----------

